# Correct me if I'm wrong



## huntfourfun (Dec 15, 2011)

Deer hunters who take their state allowed limit are scum, poachin', trailer trash rednecks with the "brown it's down mentality"...........right?

But, turkey (submit any hunter in place of turkey) hunters who take their limit are place on a throne!

Does this sound about right?


----------



## 2tines (Dec 15, 2011)

huntfourfun said:


> Deer hunters who take their state allowed limit are scum, poachin', trailer trash rednecks with the "brown it's down mentality"...........right?
> 
> But, turkey (submit any hunter in place of turkey) hunters who take their limit are place on a throne!
> 
> Does this sound about right?


never really thought about it, but that seems to be true it most cases. this one orta get good.:swords:


----------



## fredw (Dec 15, 2011)

huntfourfun said:


> Deer hunters who take their state allowed limit are scum, poachin', trailer trash rednecks with the "brown it's down mentality"...........right?



No.



huntfourfun said:


> But, turkey (submit any hunter in place of turkey) hunters who take their limit are place on a throne!



Absolutely! So sez this ole turkey hunter.


----------



## huntfourfun (Dec 15, 2011)

fredw said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely! So sez this ole turkey hunter.



I killed 2 longbeards this past season.........I'm only 2/3 a turkey hunter.

Killed 7 deer so far, guess I'm 7/12th deer hunter.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm the worst turkey hunter ever, going on my second season and I haven't even seen one in the woods except for deer season. 

My philosophy is if I can eat it I'll shoot it.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 15, 2011)

huntfourfun said:


> Deer hunters who take their state allowed limit are scum, poachin', trailer trash rednecks with the "brown it's down mentality"...........right?
> 
> But, turkey (submit any hunter in place of turkey) hunters who take their limit are place on a throne!
> 
> Does this sound about right?



Based on the responses on this forum in the past 11 years  I would have to say you are correct.


----------



## LonePine (Dec 15, 2011)

huntfourfun said:


> Deer hunters who take their state allowed limit are scum, poachin', trailer trash rednecks with the "brown it's down mentality"...........right?
> 
> But, turkey (submit any hunter in place of turkey) hunters who take their limit are place on a throne!
> 
> Does this sound about right?



I think you are correct but here's my take:

First off I don't think folks who take their limit are scum, poachers, etc.  It is legal and they have every right to do what they do.  But I do think that it shows some lack of concern for the future of the resource in most cases (except for places with excessive deer populations).

I think the high deer limit set by the state is the major contributing factor in the way I view folks who take their limit.  Personally, I view 12 deer as excessive, while others don't.  Imagine if someone killed 3 gobblers, and then turned around and killed 9 hens (for a total of 12 animals - just like deer).  Would people then still feel the same way and put them on a throne?


----------



## btt202 (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh they will kill there limit on Duck in a hurry also. But you do it in deer you are a scumbag


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 15, 2011)

A few things to take into account....

What is the population of deer versus the population of wild turkey?

How much meat do you get off of a deer versus a wild turkey?

Killing the limit doesn't make you a poacher since it is leagal, but I view it like this.   Do you need 12 deer in the freezer to feed your family for the year?  If the answer is yes, then fire away.  If the answer is no, then why kill that many?


----------



## huntfourfun (Dec 15, 2011)

fatboy84 said:


> A few things to take into account....
> 
> What is the population of deer versus the population of wild turkey?
> 
> ...



I have a buddy who is allergic to venison, should I tell him to stop hunting?


----------



## Whiteeagle (Dec 15, 2011)

Turkey's are smarter than deer, so naturally that makes turkey hunters smarter than deer hunters. Don't believe me? Ask a turkey!


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 15, 2011)

Turkeys are not smarter than a big ol 5.5+ yr old whitetail buck. Ain't even close.


----------



## nkbigdog (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't really understand your train of thought.  Limits are made to control the herd.  I take if I am lucky enough to feed my wife and I which I might say is looking slim this year!! If I have enough I donate any to those that are in need.  I have never had a limit of deer.. Trout, Dove, Duck, Turkey and Quail when my health was good yes.  I am of the age now that just going out and enjoying Mother Nature is my best reward!  The kill for meat is a bonus, I am a Doe hunter for meat my mounts on the wall are my many years of great memories. I have never killed to just kill, except in Nam and that was self preservation.


----------



## skeeter1 (Dec 15, 2011)

huntfourfun said:


> I have a buddy who is allergic to venison, should I tell him to stop hunting?



yes  because you shouldn't kill what you ain't gonna  eat!!

he  should only kill  what  animals  he  ain't allergic to!!

just sayin ,  thats  how  i was brought up !!!


----------



## skeeter1 (Dec 15, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Turkeys are not smarter than a big ol 5.5+ yr old whitetail buck. Ain't even close.



you got that right  i can kill my limit on turkeys  every year  ,  you don't kill them  big  boys   like that  ,  and  i do  have  3  on my wall that  score  139  and better ,  if  your takin score ,  and  they  are spread out  over several years in between ,,

my biggest turkey yet  , weighed 26 pounds , 1 1/4 spurs, and   a triple  beard  , with longest one 13 inches ,  should be  gettin  back from the stuffer  soon  , ( full mount)   want  ever pay to do that  agian(500$$)  !! lol!!


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 15, 2011)

huntfourfun said:


> I have a buddy who is allergic to venison, should I tell him to stop hunting?



He's a wuss...Should prob just stay in the camper with his dog.


----------



## rigderunner (Dec 16, 2011)

i wouldnt bad mouth anybody who does something legally i have killed my limit and wound up giving most of the meat to the needy but most turkey hunters take there limit and only eat the bird 1 time a year in thanksgiving and some eat more of it and iam sure some give to those in need; people who live in glass houses shouldnt throw rocks my friend


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't care if you kill one deer or 51 deer, and I don't care if you kill 1 turkey of 51 turkeys. 
When it comes to deer you can legally kill more than 50 in Georgia, when it comes to turkey I just don't care. I'm not into turkey hunting, y'all can have my share.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 20, 2011)

huntfourfun said:


> Deer hunters who take their state allowed limit are scum, poachin', trailer trash rednecks with the "brown it's down mentality"...........right?
> 
> But, turkey (submit any hunter in place of turkey) hunters who take their limit are place on a throne!
> 
> Does this sound about right?



That would be correct.


----------



## dtala (Dec 20, 2011)

rigderunner said:


> i wouldnt bad mouth anybody who does something legally i have killed my limit and wound up giving most of the meat to the needy but most turkey hunters take there limit and only eat the bird 1 time a year in thanksgiving and some eat more of it and iam sure some give to those in need; people who live in glass houses shouldnt throw rocks my friend



did you just make that up???


----------



## JohnK (Dec 20, 2011)

01Foreman400 said:


> That would be correct.



I agree with that. The state has decide to let hunters kill an amount of deer that most areas cannot sustain. If one finds themselves shooting 2 45 pound does on opening day, the description fits them to a T. Lots of things are now legal that I wouldn't be caught dead doing.


----------



## grunt0331 (Dec 20, 2011)

How many eggs will a hen lay in a year?  How many fawns will a doe have in a year?

By killing 3 gobblers, you are putting a much smaller dent in the population than if you kill 12 deer.  Anybody that says they NEED 12 deer to feed their family is full of bull.  They need a job.  Not saying I am right or if I am wrong, that is just my opinion.

To me it all boils down to self control and having a little discipline.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 20, 2011)

nkbigdog said:


> I don't really understand your train of thought.  Limits are made to control the herd.  I take if I am lucky enough to feed my wife and I which I might say is looking slim this year!! If I have enough I donate any to those that are in need.  I have never had a limit of deer.. Trout, Dove, Duck, Turkey and Quail when my health was good yes.  I am of the age now that just going out and enjoying Mother Nature is my best reward!  The kill for meat is a bonus, I am a Doe hunter for meat my mounts on the wall are my many years of great memories. I have never killed to just kill, except in Nam and that was self preservation.



God Bless you brother and thanks for what you went through for so many people!

To the OP, I'd say you r right in many eyes, but not all of em...........I too have no problem with Someone taking the "Legal" limit................In fact, taking legal limits in some instances(Should be all) may be beneficial to the specific group as a whole.


----------



## rigderunner (Dec 20, 2011)

make what up dtala


----------



## germag (Dec 20, 2011)

huntfourfun said:


> Deer hunters who take their state allowed limit are scum, poachin', trailer trash rednecks with the "brown it's down mentality"...........right?
> 
> But, turkey (submit any hunter in place of turkey) hunters who take their limit are place on a throne!
> 
> Does this sound about right?



Yep..sounds about right from what I've seen.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 22, 2011)

i am done hunting deer for the year 2 buck 2 doe thats all i needed i actually had the privledge to give a doe to someone who hadnt been able to hunt much this year...i personally dont feel that when they tag out they are scum....but if i ask what they did with the deer and they say "left them for worm food" then i would feel like they were scumbags when there are plenty of families that could use the meat...thats the way i was brought up


----------



## rigderunner (Dec 22, 2011)

bigelow said:


> i am done hunting deer for the year 2 buck 2 doe thats all i needed i actually had the privledge to give a doe to someone who hadnt been able to hunt much this year...i personally dont feel that when they tag out they are scum....but if i ask what they did with the deer and they say "left them for worm food" then i would feel like they were scumbags when there are plenty of families that could use the meat...thats the way i was brought up



i agree 100 percent i got in a fight with a full grown man when i was 15 that i seen dumping out a deer  he had just cut the back straps off of    it didnt do me much good but atleast i felt better and i wound up with the rest of the deer meat off of it theres no excuse for people like that i was always told if you kill it you eat it or give it to someone who will


----------



## bigelow (Dec 22, 2011)

rigderunner said:


> i agree 100 percent i got in a fight with a full grown man when i was 15 that i seen dumping out a deer  he had just cut the back straps off of    it didnt do me much good but atleast i felt better and i wound up with the rest of the deer meat off of it theres no excuse for people like that i was always told if you kill it you eat it or give it to someone who will


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 28, 2011)

skeeter1 said:


> you got that right  i can kill my limit on turkeys  every year  ,  you don't kill them  big  boys   like that  ,  and  i do  have  3  on my wall that  score  139  and better ,  if  your takin score ,  and  they  are spread out  over several years in between ,,
> 
> my biggest turkey yet  , weighed 26 pounds , 1 1/4 spurs, and   a triple  beard  , with longest one 13 inches ,  should be  gettin  back from the stuffer  soon  , ( full mount)   want  ever pay to do that  agian(500$$)  !! lol!!



If there were as many 5.5 bucks in the woods as there are 2 year old + toms, I don't think it would be that much harder to kill one than the other.   A buck's just quieter.  They all screw up at some point or another.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Dec 28, 2011)

We need QTM and only kill Toms with triple beards. 1 bird limit, minimum beard length of 16 inches, 2 inch spurs with an 18 inch spread. Maybe consider a 2 bird limit every leap year. Turkey weapons limited to 12 ga shotguns with slugs, muzzleloading pistols and slingshots with marbles.


----------



## rigderunner (Dec 29, 2011)

Whiteeagle said:


> We need QTM and only kill Toms with triple beards. 1 bird limit, minimum beard length of 16 inches, 2 inch spurs with an 18 inch spread. Maybe consider a 2 bird limit every leap year. Turkey weapons limited to 12 ga shotguns with slugs, muzzleloading pistols and slingshots with marbles.



thats an ideer


----------



## florida boy (Jan 1, 2012)

Whats the difference between me killing 12 deer a year and the farmers surrounding our property killing them at night and leaving them for the buzzards on crop deprivation permits? Atleast mine go into the freezer. I pay the lease , license,gas , and stay in the legal boundaries.....my choice


----------



## rigderunner (Jan 2, 2012)

florida boy said:


> Whats the difference between me killing 12 deer a year and the farmers surrounding our property killing them at night and leaving them for the buzzards on crop deprivation permits? Atleast mine go into the freezer. I pay the lease , license,gas , and stay in the legal boundaries.....my choice



i agree with you


----------



## Son (Jan 2, 2012)

Never mind those who try and get the most. Or those who surround your woods killing depredation or whatever. A good outdoors person is one that manages, only takes what they deem their property can allow without damaging future outcomes. Just because one can't control what goes on off property, doesn't give good reason to over harvest. After all, who are you getting even with. And just think about what you will have next year.


----------



## RangerJ (Jan 2, 2012)

If you will/can eat 12 deer then take your limit,but otherwise just take what you will use.JMHO. My area will not allow a 12 deer limit if we want some to shoot next year.


----------



## Morgan89 (Jan 3, 2012)

in the words of ma'mama... "BOY!! you can't make everybody like you and everybody ain't going to agree with you... just let'm be dumb..." then she would say something like "take out the trash" lol.


----------



## harryrichdawg (Jan 4, 2012)

Killing the limit of any species doesn't bother me as long as the population in the area can sustain it and the meat is utilized.  I've never killed more than 6 deer in one season, and never more than 5 off of one property.  That was years ago when the limit was still 5.  If someone has multiple properties to hunt and plenty of time to hunt them, killing 12 deer wouldn't be very difficult, and probably wouldn't hurt the population as long as they were spread out between the properties.  On the other hand, if that same person is in one club with 10 other members and kills 12, the other members will probably vote to throw his butt out of the club.

What bothers me is people who take over the limit of bucks/gobblers and then waste all or part of the meat.  Too many deer hunters take the backstraps and hams and leave the rest   for the scavengers.  I hate to hear "There ain't enough meat on the rest of the deer for me to worry about.  If I need more meat, I'll kill more deer."  Likewise, too many turkey hunters fillet out the breast and toss the legs and thighs.  A buzzard would starve to death on a carcass when I get through with it.


----------



## Huntress (Jan 4, 2012)

I have found out it takes 3 deer in the freezer to go from season to season feeding the family.  I don't care what the limits are you should only take what you need unless you know in advance of a family or families that can use the food.  This year one got taken and it ain't gonna last till next year and I depend on the deer.


----------



## LONGTOM (Jan 4, 2012)

I kill my limit of deer about everyother year. It just happens my limit is one!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 8, 2012)

alergic to venison? ? ? ?


----------



## tullisfireball (Jan 9, 2012)

skeeter1 said:


> yes  because you shouldn't kill what you ain't gonna  eat!!
> 
> he  should only kill  what  animals  he  ain't allergic to!!
> 
> just sayin ,  thats  how  i was brought up !!!



will you kill a rat that gets in your house? If you would kill it could you post some recipes?


----------



## ossabaw (Jan 10, 2012)

I wonder how many deer are shot by the people who film these outdoor hunting shows?  They go to several states to produce their shows.  In the late 1800's people who sold meat were called market hunters.  We call people who sell video footage professional hunters.  Go figure.


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Jan 10, 2012)

progressive hunting and harvesting. Mature bucks and does.....shoot away!!!!


----------



## JBowers (Jan 11, 2012)

Just read the Tenth Legion for your answer.


----------



## rigderunner (Jan 17, 2012)

thicketbuster said:


> why the redneck part ? i think that if you aint gonna eat it , dont kill it ! i seen a lot of animals just left dead and wasting on wma hunts . thats a shame and it probably werent no redneck done that . i seen a snooty lawyer and his buddy shootin ducks,too many ducks, and they just drove away and left them . reckon it was politically correct.



i agree to that most rednecks depend on what they kill to feed them selves haha


----------



## tbrown913 (Jan 18, 2012)

well call me a scumbag poaching so and so.

I killed ten does this year.  the landowner is still complaining about the deer population on his 120 acres.  after i killed the tenth, i walked out, and jumped a few more.


----------

